

Ask HN: Time to start using Python 3.x? - dhruvkar

Is is time to start using Python 3.x? 
I&#x27;ll be starting a project for a class next semester, not sure what at this time, but it will be in Python. Is Python 3 now at the stage where one should start using it regularly for projects?
======
nostrademons
For class - yeah, definitely use Python 3. There's basically no downside to
this - you'll write your project and never touch it again after 4 months, and
in the meantime you'll have gained valuable experience for yourself as to
whether you should use Python 3 for future projects.

The folks who should pause before using Python 3 are those who have to
maintain legacy systems that need to interface with libraries that may or may
not support it.

~~~
dhruvkar
Noted. Thanks.

------
workhere-io
Flask supports Python 3, but a lot of its plugins don't, according to
[http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/python3/](http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/python3/).

------
jdkanani
I am using Python 3.3 for my startup, and I never have to look back yet. I
think you should go for Python 3 for class.

~~~
dhruvkar
Thanks. What's your startup?

------
dagw
If the libraries you need are all ported, absolutely.

